# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند سوال در مورد رشته های پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی شیمی و زیست شناسی

## یه بنده خدا

سلام.
لطفا دانشجویان این رشته پاسخ بدهند.
1.یه معرفی  از این رشته ها بکنید لطفا
2.برای موفقیت(نه قبولی) در هریک از این رشته چه توانایی هایی لازمه؟تو چه دروسی (در دوره دبیرستان) باید قوی بود؟
3.دوره های مختلف تحصیل در این رشته را توضیح بدهید لطفا؟مثلا اینترنی و علوم پایه و...
4.هریک از این رشته چقدر سخت هستند؟
5.بازار کار
6.این رشته ها در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز چطورن؟شهیدبهشتی تهران چطور؟
7.چه درصدهایی توی کنکور باید بزنی تا قبول بشی؟
8.(اگر با تست mbti آشنا هستید) من INTP هستم.با کدوم رشته ها می سازم؟
9.فرصت های شغلی
10.آیا می شود همه ی مطالبش را یاد گرفت(نه حفظ کرد)؟
11.اگر اطلاعی از شیوه یا نظام جدید آموزش پزشکی دارید در موردش بگید.
12.مشکلاتی که در انتظارم خواهد بود
13.نقاط ضعف و قوت این این رشته ها
14.شنیدم که گاهی در رشته پزشکی روی فرد نامحرم معاینه و ... می شود.آیا این مورد (لمس و نگاه به نامحرم)در رشته داروسازی هم وجود دارد؟*اگر جواب هریک از سوالات را می دانید حتما حتما جواب بدهید.*

----------


## lili96666

مورد 14خدایش به این چیزاهم فک میکنی :Yahoo (4): نه ی دارو ساز معاینه نمی کنه.

----------


## یه بنده خدا

> مورد 14خدایش به این چیزاهم فک میکنینه ی دارو ساز معاینه نمی کنه.


خیلی ممنون ازت.

----------


## lvjqd

> سلام.
> لطفا دانشجویان این رشته پاسخ بدهند.
> 1.یه معرفی  از این رشته ها بکنید لطفا
> 2.برای موفقیت(نه قبولی) در هریک از این رشته چه توانایی هایی لازمه؟تو چه دروسی (در دوره دبیرستان) باید قوی بود؟
> 3.دوره های مختلف تحصیل در این رشته را توضیح بدهید لطفا؟مثلا اینترنی و علوم پایه و...
> 4.هریک از این رشته چقدر سخت هستند؟
> 5.بازار کار
> 6.این رشته ها در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز چطورن؟شهیدبهشتی تهران چطور؟
> 7.چه درصدهایی توی کنکور باید بزنی تا قبول بشی؟
> ...



سلام
تست mbti رو از يه جاي معتبر انجام داديد؟ اگه آره ميشه بفرمائيد كجا و چگونه؟ و چه هزينه اي؟

خيلي خيلي لطف ميكنيد كه جواب مي دهيد.

----------


## atena.kh

دکترنبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## یه بنده خدا

علیکم السلام
دوتا لینک معرفی می کنم
تست ام بی تی آی
http:// http://www.khodshenas.ir/MBTI/Test

اولی سؤالاتش کمتره اما دومی سوالاتش خیلی زیاده و 45 دقیقه می خواهد اما در نهایت اطلاعات بیشتری در اختیارت قرار میده.من هر دوتا رو انجام دادم یه نتیجه در اومد.در ضمن نتایج به طور شگفت انگیزی با شخصیتم مطابق بود که البته در لینک دوم این امر صادق تر هست.هردوتاشون رایگان هستند.
به امید موفقیت شما

----------


## lili96666

میشه راجبع این تست توضیح بدید اولین بار که میشنوم

----------


## یه بنده خدا

> میشه راجبع این تست توضیح بدید اولین بار که میشنوم


برای اینکه آشنا بشی تیپ شخصیتی enfpرا از سایت خودشناسی کپی کردم

کارکردها : برونگرا - شمّی - احساسی - ملاحظه کننده 
عنوان : وکیل مدافع 
توصیف : هر چیزی امکان پذیر است. 
دسته بندی : کمال گرایان، معنا طلب ها، آرمان گرایان

کلمات کلیدی
ویژگیهای شخصیتی
نقاط ضعف شخصیتی
روابط با دیگران
در محل کار
نقاط قوت کاری
نقاط ضعف کاری
رضایت شغلی
مشاغل مناسب
اوقات فراغت
پیشنهادات
^ بالا
کلمات کلیدی
وکیل
مشاور
مصلح اجتماعی
پرشور و اشتیاق
دارای قوه تخیل قوی
خلاق
با انگیزه
سازگار
انعطاف پذیر
با نشاط
خونگرم
احساساتی
حساس
خوشبین
خوشرو
خوش صحبت
اجتماعی
خوش مشرب
مردم دار
همدل
کنجکاو
کاردان
علاقمند به پیشرفت دیگران
مشتاق
مطمئن
صریح
بروز دهنده احساسات و هیجانات خود
مستقل
ارزش گرا
درون نگر
مثبت نگر
آینده نگر
کمال گرا
رهبر
کاریزماتیک
امیدبخش
پرانرژی
انرژی دهنده
الهام بخش
^ بالا
ویژگیهای شخصیتی
enfpها خوشبین، خلاق و پر از شور و اشتیاق و ایده های جدید هستند، مستقل اند و از اطمینان خاطر فراوان بهره دارند. آنان معاشرتی، پویا و شاداب بوده و خود به خودی و خود انگیختگی دارند. زندگی را مملو از فرصتها می بینند، به سرعت بین وقایع و اطلاعات ارتباط برقرار می کنند و با اطمینان بر اساس الگوهایی که مشاهده می کنند، پیش می روند. برای این تیپ شخصیتی زندگی یک درام هیجان انگیز است. 
چون enfpها به امکانات و احتمالات توجه فراوان دارند، به همه چیز علاقه مندند و ترجیح می دهند بسیاری از گزینه ها باز باقی بمانند. آنان ملاحظه کننده هستند، لذا از هر چیز عادی هر برداشتی را که بخواهند می کنند. این تیپ شخصیتی بسیار کنجکاو است. آنها ترجیح می دهند به جای تصمیم گیری و داوری کردن، مسائل را درک کنند. 
Enfpها خلاق، سازگار و انعطاف پذیرند، برای الهام بیش از هر چیز دیگری اهمیت قائل اند و اغلب نوآورهای بکر و مبتکری به حساب می آیند. از قوه تصور و تخیل فراوان برخوردار بوده، ذهنی فعال دارند و به برداشتهای شخصی و الهامات خود اهمیت می دهند. گاه به جای سازگاری به روشهای جدید توجه می کنند. این تیپ شخصیتی راههای جدیدی برای اندیشه و عمل می گشاید و آنها را باز نگه می دارد. روحیه آنان پیوسته در حال تغییر است. 
Enfpها برای به اجرا گذاشتن ایده های نوآورانه خود به انرژی تکانه ای خود توجه دارند. برای آنها وجود مساله، انگیزه دهنده و جالب است. آنان عاشق حل مساله و پیاده كردن ایده های جدید و نوآورانه هستند. از قدرت کلام و بداهه گویی خوبی برخوردارند. آنان از اینکه در کنار دیگران باشند، انرژی فراوان می گیرند و می توانند با موفقیت، استعدادهای خود را با نقاط قوت دیگران ترکیب کنند. 
Enfpها بسیار خوشرو و با نشاط بوده و اغلب از خلق و خوی خوبی برخوردارند. اشتیاق آنها به زندگی می تواند مسری باشد. این تیپ شخصیتی به رشد و پیشرفت دیگران علاقه مند است، با همدلی با دیگران رفتار می کند و از خود گرمی و صمیمیت نشان می دهد. خواهان تایید دیگران بوده و به راحتی از دیگران قدردانی و حمایت می کنند. آنان از اختلاف و تعارض پرهیز کرده و بیشتر به دوستی و هماهنگی با دیگران علاقه مندند. با دیگران صمیمی بوده و به راحتی می توانند با آنها كار كرده و كنار بیایند.

^ بالا
نقاط ضعف شخصیتی
برای این اشخاص رسیدن به ایده های جدید بسیار آسان است، از این رو مشکل می توانند در هر مقطع زمانی تنها به یک موضوع بیندیشند. گاه انتخابهای بد می کنند و گاه در هر زمان با شمار بیش از اندازه ای از مسائل سر و کله می زنند، به طوری که برایشان دشوار است مساله ای را که مهمتر است انتخاب کرده و به حل آن بپردازند. 
برای شخصیت enfp بخش خوشایند یک پروژه این است که مساله اولیه را حل کنند و چیزی جدید بیافرینند. اغلب اوقات نوشتن حقایق مهم یا مراحلی که باید طی کنند به آنها کمک می کند تا کارهای خود را بهتر انجام بدهند. 
اغلب اوقات enfpها به اندازه کافی سازمان یافته نیستند. آنها می توانند از یادگیری مدیریت زمان و به کار بردن آن و نیز از یادگیری مهارت های سازمانی شخصی به سود خود استفاده کنند. این اشخاص اگر با واقع بین ترها و اشخاص عملی هم گروه و همکار شوند، بهتر می توانند به موفقیت برسند. البته آنها از این همکاری هم استقبال می کنند، زیرا کار کردن به تنهایی را دوست ندارند. بخصوص اگر قرار باشد کار مورد نظر مدتی طولانی وقت بگیرد. برای این تیپ شخصیتی کارکردن با دیگران به مراتب از تنها کار کردن بهتر است. 
Enfpها علاقه چندانی به جزئیات ندارند، زیرا به استفاده از تخیل و فراهم آوردن چیزهای جدید علاقه مند هستند. ممکن است زحمت گرد آوری همه اطلاعات را به خود ندهند. 
در بسیاری از مواقع از قبل برنامه ریزی نمی کنند. آنان اشخاصی بی قرار هستند و اغلب پرداختن به جزئیات مساله ساز را دوست ندارند و ترجیح می دهند به سراغ موضوعات جدید بروند. Enfpها زمانی کارشان مؤثرتر می شود که آگاهانه با دنیای واقعی پیرامون خود ارتباط برقرار کنند و اطلاعات واقع بینانه تری برای تحقق خواسته های خود به دست آورند.

^ بالا
روابط با دیگران
می توانند پیوسته در اندیشه محبت و دوستی باشند.
برایشان مهم است که دیگران در چه شرایطی قرار دارند.
می توانند بلافاصله با دیگران روابط موثر بر قرار کنند.
می توانند توجه خود را به شخص دیگری جلب کنند و کاری کنند که دیگران احساس کنند بی قید شرط دوست داشتنی هستند.
همسر خود را آرمان سازی می کنند. آنها همیشه درگیر و یا عاشق هستند.
برای آزادی و استقلال بهای فراوانی قائلند.
دوست دارند احساسات خود را بیان کنند.
می خواهند خاص باشند. مترصد دریافت تایید و تصدیق از کسانی هستند که برایشان مهم اند.
می توانند جذاب و جلب کننده باشند.
با دیگران با گرمی و محبت برخورد می کنند.
می توانند به شدت با پشتکار، مثبت و خوشبین باشند.
^ بالا
در محل کار
در رسیدگی به جزئیات حتی در زمینه های مالی بی علاقه هستند.
به دنبال تنوع و چالش هستند. پیوسته در این فکرند که روشی تخیلی را برای انجام کارهایشان انتخاب کنند.
می توانند رهبرانی با جذبه و الهام بخش باشند. آنها با انرژی و پشتکار خود به دیگران انگیزه می دهند.
دوست دارند با اشخاص خلاق و پر انرژی کار کنند.
برای آنها شروع کردن کار از تمام کردن آن اهمیت بیشتری دارد.
وقتی درگیر پروژه خود می شوند زمان و نیازهای جسمانی خود را فراموش می کنند.
می توانند روی پای خود بایستند و فکر کنند.
در بسیاری از زمینه ها با استعداد هستند، اما در کم کردن حیطه توجه خود با دشواری روبرو می شوند.
تحت تاثیر جزئیات کلافه می شوند. ترجیح می دهند شخص دیگری به جزئیات رسیدگی کند.
دوست دارند با سرعت خود کار کنند. می خواهند نظارت بر کار آنان، کمترین مقدار ممکن باشد.
^ بالا
نقاط قوت كاری
داشتن علاقه زیاد و توان یادگیری سریع مطالب مورد علاقه
ریسک پذیر بودن، آزمایش چیزهای جدید و غلبه بر موانع موجود
داشتن دید کلی و جامع نسبت به مسائل و امور
تمایل به اندیشیدن خارج از چارچوب های تعریف شده
مهارتهای ارتباطی عالی و توانایی ترغیب و تشویق دیگران
اطلاع یافتن سریع از خواسته ها و نیازهای دیگران
سازگاری و انعطاف پذیری
توانایی تغییر رویه ها و دستورالعمل ها
^ بالا
نقاط ضعف كاری
عدم علاقه به انجام كارهای تكراری و روشهای سنتی
كسل و بی علاقه شدن مكرر آنها به خصوص در صورت نبودن شرایط خلاقانه
عدم تمایل به پیروی از ساختارها
عدم تحمل افراد غیر منعطف در محیط كار
عدم تحمل افراد غیر خلاق
نداشتن نظم و ترتیب كافی در انجام امور
^ بالا
رضایت شغلی
برای یک enfp رضایت شغلی یعنی:

با گروههای مختلف روی موضوعات متنوع کار کند.
ایده ها، محصولات، خدمات یا راه حلهای جدیدی برای مسائلی که به دیگران کمک می کند، پیدا کند.
کار خوشایند، چالش برانگیز و متنوع باشد.
به ندرت لازم باشد که در جزئیات کار شرکت کند.
با سرعت خودش روی موضوعات کار کند، از حداقل قواعد و رویه ها پیروی کرده و آزادی عمل داشته باشد تا اراده اش را نشان دهد.
با اشخاص جدید آشنا شود، مهارتهای جدید بیاموزد و کنجکاوی خود را پیوسته ارضاء نماید.
کارها با ارزشهای وی سازگار باشد و به او امکان فراهم کردن فرصتهای مناسب به سود دیگران را بدهد.
در محیطی دوستانه و آرام و با مشربی خوش کار کند و با دیگران در شرایط حداقل تعارض باشد.
بتواند از الهامات خود تبعیت کند و در کارهای جالب و هیجان بخش مشارکت نماید.
کار در شرایط و فضایی انجام شود که با خود تشکر به همراه داشته باشد و به شور و شوق و خلاقیت و قدرت تخیل وی بیفزاید.
^ بالا
مشاغل مناسب
مشاغل گروه خلاق : 
مشاغل خلاق فرصتی دائمی برای ایجاد روشهای جدید فراهم می آورد. Enfpها از کارهای خلاقانه لذت می برند، به خصوص اگر شرایط همکاری با دیگران وجود داشته باشد و شخص بتواند از دیگران الهام بگیرد. هر چه شرایط و محیط کار از انعطاف بیشتر برخوردار باشد، enfpها از آن بیشتر خوششان می آید. این تیپ شخصیتی تنها و مستقل هم خوب کار می کند، اما به تبادل نظر دائمی با دیگران نیازمند است.

روزنامه نگار و خبرنگار
سردبیر
گزارشگر
کارگردان
تهیه کننده
فیلمساز مستند
بازیگر
آهنگساز
نقاش
طراح داخلی
طراح مد و لباس
گرافیست
ناشر
مشاغل گروه بازاریابی و برنامه ریزی : 
Enfpها در تفکر طولانی مدت عالی هستند و به سادگی می توانند اثرات برنامه ها، خدمات و محصولات مختلف را روی دیگران ارزیابی کنند. آنها نیازها و خواسته های دیگران را درک می کنند و آن را در برنامه ریزی خود لحاظ می نمایند. اغلب راه حلهای خلاق برای مسائل موجود پیدا می کنند و از این کار لذت می برند. بسیاری از enepها از نوشتن و تهیه برگه های تبلیغاتی لذت می برند. تغییرات سریع و پشت سر هم در دنیای آگهی های تجارتی و تبلیغات، آنان را به وجد می آورد. این تیپ شخصیتی می تواند به عنوان مدیر روابط عمومی و سخنران و سخنگو بسیار عالی ظاهر شود.

کارشناس و مدیر روابط عمومی
کارشناس و مدیر بازاریابی
مدیر تبلیغات
برنامه ریز استراتژیک
مشاغل گروه مشاوره و آموزش : 
Enfpها کارهایی می کنند که روی دیگران تأثیر مطلوب بر جای بگذارند. این اشخاص می توانند بسیار مهربان و پرمحبت و روان شناسانی حمایتگر و مشاوران شغلی خلاق باشند. آنان از انرژی فراوانی برخوردارند و به مشتریان و مراجعان خود این انگیزه را می دهند که در زندگی خود تغییرات مثبت ایجاد کنند. از کمک کردن به دیگران لذت برده، به امور معنوی علاقه مندند و اغلب در فعالیتهای معنوی کار پیدا می کنند. همچنین می توانند در سازمانها تغییرات چشمگیر به وجود آورند.

معلم دبستان
معلم زبان
معلم هنر
روانشناس
مشاور
مشاور شغلی
مشاور تحصیلی
مددکار اجتماعی
مشاغل گروه مراقبتهای بهداشتی و خدمات اجتماعی : 
زمینه مراقبتهای بهداشتی و خدمات اجتماعی مورد توجه enfpهاست، زیرا آنان می توانند مستقل باشند و انعطاف لازم را نیز دارند. Enfpها زمانی بیشتر از این مشاغل لذت می برند که بتوانند بیرون از ساختار سنتی بی انعطاف، به عنوان مشاورانی که به مراجعین و مشتریان گوناگون سرویس می دهند، کار کنند.

متخصص تغذیه
متخصص گفتار درمانی
فیزیوتراپ
متخصص ستون فقرات
ماساژ درمانگر
مشاغل گروه کارفرمایی و تجارت : 
Enfpها کارفرماهای مادرزاد هستند. آنها از اینکه برای خودشان کار کنند لذت می برند، زیرا این کار به آنان آزادی و انعطاف می دهد، و فرصتی پیدا می کنند که روی پروژه های مورد علاقه خود کار کنند. آنان ایده های بسیار متفاوت و مختلف دارند که مایلند به آنها جامه عمل بپوشانند. بسیاری از enfpها از کار مشاوره لذت می برند و به رفع اختلافات و یا بالا بردن اثر بخشی کار در سازمانها علاقه مند هستند. دنیای کاری متعارف و مرسوم، مورد علاقه enfpها نیست، زیرا آنها از مقررات و قوانین زیاد و دست و پاگیر گریزان هستند. این تیپ شخصیتی در محدوده سازمانهای سنتی، در قالب مدرس و آموزش دهنده عمل می کند.

مخترع
کارشناس و مدیر منابع انسانی
مدیر رستوران
مدیر هتل
مشاور مدیریت
مشاغل گروه تکنولوژی : 
با توجه به پیشرفت سریع تکنولوژی، نیاز به کسانی که تکنولوژی را می شناسند و در ضمن از مهارتهای ارتباطی مناسب برخوردارند، افزایش می یابد. بسیاری از enfpها از اینکه رابط و واسطه میان کارکنان در بخش تکنولوژی و مصرف کننده نهایی باشند، لذت می برند.

مدیر پروژه
مشاور تکنولوژی
مدیر روابط مشتریان
^ بالا
اوقات فراغت
enfpها از این که داستان تعریف کنند لذت می برند. دوست دارند در کانون صحنه باشند و صحبتهای معنی دار بکنند. دوست دارند در سمینار های آموزش و کلاسهایی که اشخاص مختلف در آن شرکت می کنند، حضور داشته باشند. فعالیتهای آرامتر مانند کتاب خواندن، نوشتن و پروژهای خلاق جملگی لذت بخش هستند، اما دوست ندارند آنها را به مدت طولانی انجام دهند. Enfpها دوست دارند زندگی فعال توام با خود به خودی داشته باشند و تجربه های جدید بکنند.

^ بالا
پیشنهادات
انرژیتان را با رفتن به جهات بیش از اندازه مختلف هدر ندهید.
محدودیتهای خود را بشناسید و آنها را بپذیرید.
وقتی کاری را شروع می کنید، آن را تمام کنید و بعد سر برنامه های جدید بروید.
اجازه ندهید برنامه های اجتماعی مورد علاقه شما مانع از آن شوند که به کارهای کمتر خوشایند، اما مهم بپردازید.
تعهدی را بدهید که عملی باشد.
تمرین کنید و پروژه های بزرگ را به اجزاء کوچکتر تقسیم کنید و بعد همه تلاشتان را بکنید که کارتان انجام شود.
وقتی پروژه ای را انجام می دهید، توجه کنید که به چه چیزهایی نیاز دارید.
برای خودتان کار کنید، زیرا ممکن است فرد گرا و سرکش باشید.
از در گیر شدن در روابط جدید خودداری ورزید. وقتی صرف کنید و دیگران را بشناسید.
به این توجه کنید که با حرفتان روی دیگران چه تاثیری بر جای می گذارید.
تا زمانی که از شما درخواست کمک نشده، پیشنهاد کمک ندهید.
سریع ازدواج نکنید. به خود فرصتی بدهید تا قدری مسن تر شوید.
به خلاقیتها، خوش بینی ها، فرد گرایی، پشتکار، خود به خودی، ادراکی بودن، کنجکاوی، ابراز کننده بودن، دوستانه بودن و سازگاری خود بها بدهید.
رمز موفقیت یک enfp اولویت بندی، توجه کردن و پیگیری است.

----------

